# RDIMS fun



## Sig_Des (16 Nov 2006)

I am sitting in a one day class on the new CF Records, Document, and Information Management System (RDIMS). I am also sitting here wishing someone would walk through the door and shoot me in the head to make it stop....

While I not only dislike this program, it's being taught to a room full of Sig Op IT specialists at such a slow-paced, dumbed-down level, that it would be boring and unchallenging to a bunch of Grade 5 students.

Plus, it's going to slow down my desktop even more...GREAT!

Anyone get trained on or forced to use this?

Anyone wanna come take my place on this course?


----------



## Hockeycaper (16 Nov 2006)

I guess your taking one for the team Des....

Thanks


----------



## navymich (16 Nov 2006)

Des, you just leave the door wide open for comments to come flying at you!!  Sitting in a course, yet still surfing and posting on the boards, gotta like something like that.  And then you also have to wonder if there is a motive behind "slow-paced, dumbed-down" in a roomful of Sig Ops.  I'm trying to see the problem here?  (I'm sorry, I can type slower if it helps you read it better.... )

But seriously, I haven't heard of the new program.  What is the reasoning for it, and what is it supposed to accomplish?  Is it being used yet, or still in the teaching phase?  What is it about it that you dislike?


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Nov 2006)

From the user guide



> What is RDIMS
> RDIMS stands for Records, Document and Information Management.  It is a suite of software applications used to manage documents in an electronic environment. Documents are placed in an RDIMS repository where DND employees can access them.  This information management system provides quick and efficient storage and retrieval of documents. A profile is attached to every document that you create. The profile is much like a library catalogue card, containing an Author, Trustee, Document Name, and Description for every document.
> RDIMS enables you to locate documents quickly by providing you with various search features. You can conduct searches to locate documents based on the information in the profile, or by searching for text within the document. You can also navigate through a relational hierarchical folder structure when related documents are grouped.
> Using RDIMS security settings, you can control which users have access to your documents and what users can and cannot do with your documents. These document security settings can be changed at any time.



Basically anytime you save a document, you have to create a profile for it, specifically under a document file #, with it's version number, arrange who has access to it, under which library's it's going.

Right now it's being integrated by building in the NCR, and then Halifax, and so on...Going to be CF-Wide.

What I don't like is that you have to run all applications through RDIMS, and if you don't it slows down EVERYTHING.


----------

